# extreme miniature damascus knife sold



## gollum (Apr 29, 2009)

this knife is tiny and took ages to make 
not something you'll see due to the difficulty
stainless damascus,sheath included

Pics....
































price is $90 shipped worldwide
my paypal is [email protected]

thanks for looking and comments welcome


----------



## DM51 (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: extreme miniature damascus knife F/S*

I made a mistake in moving this to C&M B/S/T - it belongs in the Custom Forge (I had forgotten that custom knives can be sold there).

My apologies to gollum - and what an amazing and beautiful little knife - this is fantastic craftsmanship!


----------



## gollum (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: extreme miniature damascus knife F/S*

no worries mate 
and cheers my sore finger tips are recovering but happy


----------



## orb (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: extreme miniature damascus knife F/S*

Brilliant :twothumbs
The Grain matches your finger print


----------



## gollum (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: extreme miniature damascus knife F/S*

heh heh 
does too ... lucky shot :thumbsup:
cheers Rob


----------



## gollum (May 11, 2009)

*Re: extreme miniature damascus knife F/S*

price dropped to $90


----------



## DM51 (May 11, 2009)

*Re: extreme miniature damascus knife F/S*

I'll take it.

_Edit: Paypal sent._


----------



## gollum (May 11, 2009)

*Re: extreme miniature damascus knife F/S*

Thankyou DM51

paypal received
shipped tomorrow
5-7 days delivery usually


----------



## Rando (May 13, 2009)

*Re: extreme miniature damascus knife F/S*

I'd call it the "Rhode Island Toothpick". Nice work.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (May 13, 2009)

*Re: extreme miniature damascus knife F/S*

Wow, that's amazing! how do you make that, what with it being all tiny and everything? heck, how do you even get the steel to look like that?!


----------



## gollum (May 14, 2009)

*Re: extreme miniature damascus knife F/S*

thanks guys...
making something this small needs a good eye patience and tough fingers
mostly just filed with needle files and then hand rubbed on a tiny anvil I made.
this one has been popular 
as I've had a few requests 
and will make 1 or 2 more that will be similar but different:duh2:


----------



## DM51 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: extreme miniature damascus knife F/S*

It arrived! It is absolutely _beautiful_. Extraordinary work - I can't believe how tiny it is. It is perfect! Many thanks!


----------



## gollum (May 18, 2009)

Thanks DM51
glad too see you are happy with it
just remember where you left it at all times 
I have put this sized knife down before and took ages to spot it again :twothumbs


----------



## Launch Mini (Apr 23, 2010)

that knive is just way too cool.


----------



## gollum (Apr 24, 2010)

cheers Launch Mini

hmm maybe I could launch a Mini to you in the post :laughing:

check my other minis somewhere here in custom forge


----------



## Light11 (Apr 25, 2010)

very cool knife,gollum!


----------



## gollum (Apr 25, 2010)

thanks Light11

I do enjoy making these 
but they are a bit hard on the eyes and fingers


----------



## Parallax error (Mar 29, 2013)

Gollum,
those mini Damascus knives are very cool. Any chance there's a YouTube video of the forging process?


----------



## gollum (Mar 30, 2013)

Thankyou
no video sorry
these are not forged to shape just shaped from tiny offcuts
It would be impossible to forge at this size as the steel would never stay hot enough 

I do some rough shaping with a linisher first then file and sand them by hand

BTW I recently found a knife at the back of a drawer,I thought I lost or sold it but it is available for sale 
this one 






easter special $60 posted anywhere 
my paypal is burginjason(at)hotmail.com

thanks for looking

I actually have lots of knives and skull beads etc for sale 
just too busy to organise sales thread etc
if someone wants a special unique item let me know 
I have a few threads here in custom forge and a sales thread in the market place Misc B/S/T


----------



## FlashAAAHHH (Jun 20, 2013)

How many folds do you tend to do for these? Awesome knives btw


----------



## gollum (Jun 23, 2013)

thanks FlashAAAHHH
I generally use damascus that has as many layers as possible
most miniatures I make using damasteel or stainless damascus
I buy all stainless damascus but make all my carbon damascus
anything with 50 layers or more is good that can mean at least 4 folds or welds
but i will do at least 6 or 7 folds with a 7 layer billet to start with.

thanks for looking


----------

